# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Knightscope, fully autonomous robot to predict and prevent crime, Knightscope, Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Knightscope, Inc.

knightscope.com/products/k1-hemisphere

knightscope.com/products/k1-tower

knightscope.com/products/k3

knightscope.com/products/k5

knightscope.com/products/k7

----------


## Airicist

These New Security Robots Are Keeping Microsoft Safe 

Published on Nov 30, 2014




> Microsoft's Silicon Valley campus has a new security team-- 300-pound robots equipped with high-def, omnidirectional video capture, thermal imaging, infrared, radar, and more are patrolling around. They're called K5 from a company called Knightscope, and they have an interesting strategy to deter crime-- will it work? Kim Horcher, Michele Morrow

----------


## Airicist

K5 on Night Patrol in Silicon Valley

Published on May 13, 2015




> The Knightscope K5 is now working the mean streets of Silicon Valley at night...

----------


## Airicist

Knightscope the Autonomous Data Machines

Published on Dec 31, 2015




> Sarah Buhr takes a visit to Knightscope, and talks wtih Co-Founder, Stacy Stephens.

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Knightscope Announces K3 Indoor Autonomous Security Robot"
Expands Technology Offering to Help Clients Better Secure Facilities

Begins Accepting K3 Orders for Deliveries in 2016

April 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robot mall cops hitting the streets

Published on May 20, 2016




> Stanford Shopping Center in Palo Alto, California has implemented robot mall cops. The egg-shaped machines patrol and scan areas with HD infra-red cameras. Cenk Uygur, Jimmy Dore, and Brett Erlich (Pop Trigger), hosts of The Young Turks, break it down. Tell us what you think in the comment section below.
> 
> "He co-founded Knightscope, the company that leases out the robots as a security aid. They are completely autonomous, navigating like self-driving cars. They have high-definition infra-red cameras; microphones that allow the robot to either interact with people or listen for sounds such as breaking glass, and even detection systems that can intercept the pings of mobile phone devices, and license-plate reading software that can process 300 license plates every minute.
> 
> The slightly comical Dalek design was intentional, Stephens said. “We could [have gone] two ways: friendly, or ominous. But you don’t want to scare everyone and make them not like the tech; you want it to be comforting. Like a police officer, you want to walk a fine line between having a commanding presence and not scaring a grandma, or little Janie.”
> 
> Each unit has self-preservation devices – no offensive capabilities such as a Taser, Stephens was at pains to say, but a loud alarm and geo-tagging so that it can call for help if attacked. But so far the reaction has been positive.”


"RoboCop is real – and could be patrolling a mall near you"
There’s a new sheriff in town at the Stanford shopping center, and he has high-definition infra-red cameras and can process 300 license plates a minute

Nicky Woolf in San Francisco
May 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Knightscope K3

Published on Jul 12, 2016




> Autonomous Data Machine for indoor security patrols

----------


## Airicist

"Parents upset after Stanford Shopping Center security robot injures child"

by Lilian Kim
July 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

K3 working the crowd

Published on Sep 21, 2016




> K3 machine working the crowd at the Lido conference - autonomously.

----------


## Airicist

Would you behave in front of the 400 lb robot security guard?

Published on May 6, 2017




> The Knightscope K5 is a 400 lb robot security patrol, going where humans won't and taking down all footage it can to help prosecute offenders. Would you behave, or would you tackle it? Kim Horcher and Tim Frisch break it down.
> 
> "The K5 is a 400-pound, 6-foot tall autonomous security robot that roves parking lot aisles, the hallways of office campuses, sports stadium foyers, and shopping malls on the prowl for suspicious activity. Looking something like a mix between a Dalek from Doctor Who and Eve from Wall-E, it packs sensors like a LIDAR (light detection and ranging) array and cameras that help it differentiate between a harmless passerby and potential criminal, and it feeds all that data to the cloud."


"Meet the 400-pound robots that will soon patrol parking lots, offices, and malls"

by Kyle Wiggers
April 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Knightscope K5: Rain or Shine in NYC

Published on May 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "DC security robot quits job by drowning itself in a fountain"
I’m shook

by Natt Garun
July 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous security robot overview v1.1

Published on Jul 27, 2017




> Knightscope is offering securities through the use of an Offering Statement that has been qualified by the Securities and Exchange Commission under Tier II of Regulation A. A copy of the Final Offering Circular that forms a part of the Offering Statement may be obtained both here: www.seedinvest.com/knightscope. This profile and accompanying offering materials may contain forward-looking statements and information relating to, among other things, the company, its business plan and strategy, and its industry. These statements reflect management’s current views with respect to future events based on information currently available and are subject to risks and uncertainties that could cause the company’s actual results to differ materially. Investors are cautioned not to place undue reliance on these forward-looking statements as they are meant for illustrative purposes and they do not represent guarantees of future results, levels of activity, performance, or achievements, all of which cannot be made. Moreover, no person nor any other person or entity assumes responsibility for the accuracy and completeness of forward-looking statements, and is under no duty to update any such statements to conform them to actual results.

----------


## Airicist

Knightscope Press Conference 20 Sep 2017

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> Knightscope unveils the K1 and K7 security robots in addition to an update on the K3 and K5.

----------


## Airicist

This security robot can detect weapons

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> A new wave of Knightscope crime-fighting robots is rolling out to patrol malls and airports alongside human security guards.


"Crime-fighting robot can detect weapons in a crowd"
Watch out, criminals. Knightscope’s new security robot uses the same technology as TSA screening points to detect the size and shape of weapons.

by Lexy Savvides
September 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

K7 Beta prototype takes a spin

Published on Oct 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Security robots - the gadget show

Published on Feb 9, 2018




> Ortis and Yue are in San Francisco taking a look at the latest in security technology.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Here’s How Knightscope’s Security Robots Surveil the Public"
OneZero obtained a presentation that reveals how Knightscope uses facial recognition and license plate readers to track individuals

by Dave Gershgorn
November 13, 2019

----------

